# In need of prayer



## Kamahido (Feb 17, 2016)

My brother wad just admitted to the hospital and they not sure if he will survive his car crash. Any prayers would be appreciated.


----------



## madison (Feb 17, 2016)

My prayers and thoughts are with you, your brother, and your family.


----------



## Susie (Feb 17, 2016)

Many prayers going up for your brother for health and healing, the doctors and hospital staff to make the right decisions and take the right steps, you and your family for comfort in this trying time!  Please keep us posted if you get the time.


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 17, 2016)

Many thoughts and prayers for your brother and family.


----------



## JayJay (Feb 17, 2016)

I can't imagine what you must be going though. I am praying for your brother.


----------



## CaraBou (Feb 17, 2016)

I am not one to pray but I sincerely hope your brother pulls through this and your family finds peace.


----------



## Steve85569 (Feb 17, 2016)

Prayers from here for you, your brother and the doctors.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm so sorry you and your family are going through this. You will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Neve (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm also not one to pray but my thoughts are with you, I hope he pulls through. I'm sorry you are going through this, how awful.


----------



## Kamahido (Feb 17, 2016)

The plastic surgeons are working on his face to try and stop the bleeding, however he is still critical.


----------



## BusyHands (Feb 18, 2016)

Prayers are still going up. I'm standing in agreement with Susie's Prayer.


----------



## dingi (Feb 18, 2016)

my prayers to your brother and your family


----------



## lenarenee (Feb 18, 2016)

Praying here too.


----------



## JuneP (Feb 18, 2016)

So sorry for your brothers and your family. Prayers on the way for him for healing and for comfort for the family.


----------



## Soapsavvy (Feb 18, 2016)

Sorry to hear that. Prayers are going up and blessings are coming down.


----------



## commoncenz (Feb 18, 2016)

Prayers for your brother and family.


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 18, 2016)

Prayers for your family


----------



## navigator9 (Feb 18, 2016)

Sending good thoughts your way and keeping you and your family close to my heart.


----------



## Bamagirl (Feb 18, 2016)

Prayers for your brother and family. May God give you comfort during this troubling time for you!


----------



## regansoap (Feb 18, 2016)

Prayers to you and your family at this terrible time.


----------



## Kamahido (Feb 18, 2016)

The doctors were able to stop the bleeding, or so they hope. They are still not sure if he will survive however. Thank you all for your continued prayers.


----------



## lsg (Feb 18, 2016)

Prayer from me also.  Please keep us posted.


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 18, 2016)

I will hold thoughts of you, your family, and your brother in my heart today. May you all find the strength to endure. And may your brother's condition stabilize and strengthen.


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 18, 2016)

Oh my! Just saw this. I'm praying for complete healing/recovery for your brother, and for wisdom, competency and compassion to be given to all who are on his medical team.

IrishLass


----------



## Susie (Feb 18, 2016)

Keeping on praying!  That is good news, though!  Things should stabilize now that the bleeding is stopped, although you won't know anything for sure for a couple of days.


----------



## dixiedragon (Feb 18, 2016)

Praying for you and your family. I am so sorry you are going through this!


----------



## soaring1 (Feb 18, 2016)

Saying a prayer for your brother, you and your family. There is strength in numbers.  Positive thoughts sent your way.


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 18, 2016)

Will be keeping your brother in my prayers. Thank goodness they were able to stop the bleeding. Lots of healing Karma on it's way


----------



## Kamahido (Feb 19, 2016)

He goes into surgery in about 10 minutes.


----------



## traderbren (Feb 19, 2016)

Sending you love and light. I hope your brother makes a full recovery, and that you and your family are able to find peace.


----------



## LittleCrazyWolf (Feb 19, 2016)

I'm keeping your family in my thoughts today and I hope your brother gets through this.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Feb 19, 2016)

I will be keeping you, your family and brother in my thoughts today. I will be sending positive energy.


----------



## Kamahido (Feb 19, 2016)

Surgery has been pushed back from 10:00 to 12:00 EST. They are not going to be doing the orthopedic surgery today as his body is not yet strong enough.


----------



## Steve85569 (Feb 19, 2016)

Prayers continue from here.


----------



## BusyHands (Feb 19, 2016)

Thank You for continuing to let us know how he is doing. Still praying.


----------



## lenarenee (Feb 19, 2016)

Looks like he's in surgery right now - praying and trying to send him encouragement right now.


----------



## JuneP (Feb 19, 2016)

Praying that surgery goes well and that his healing will be complete and rapid. 
Sending prayers and hugs to you and your family as well.


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 19, 2016)

Continuing in prayer!


IrishLass


----------



## Kamahido (Feb 20, 2016)

The surgery went well. Hopefully he will be strong enough to undergo the orthopedic surgery tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 20, 2016)

^^That is good news


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Feb 20, 2016)

Sending healing thoughts your way, and hoping for a swift recovery!


----------



## Kamahido (Feb 20, 2016)

Orthopedic surgery confirmed for Sunday.


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 20, 2016)

Thanks for the update, Kamahido. Continuing in prayer.


IrishLass


----------



## lsg (Feb 20, 2016)

I am glad things are going better.


----------



## regansoap (Feb 20, 2016)

Pleased to hear he is progressing as well as can be expected.


----------



## Steve85569 (Feb 20, 2016)

:clap:
Continuing prayers from here.


----------



## maya (Feb 20, 2016)

Love and light headed your way for your brothers continued health <3


----------



## Rowan (Feb 20, 2016)

I've only just seen this. I really hope the surgery goes well tomorrow. I hope you don't mind me sharing a personal experience?  When I was in a life or death situation, my family were told I wouldn't make it. Everyone prayed for me (I'm not particularly religious) but I felt it, which I'll never be able to fully explain. It was one of the first things I said to my husband when I woke. It was a very special experience.  I felt a wonderful warmth and no longer felt alone. Prayers make a huge difference.  All my thoughts and prayers are with you and your brother.


----------



## KristaY (Feb 20, 2016)

Prayers and positive energy being sent your way, Kamahido, for your brother's continued improvement. Wishing him and his medical team all the best for tomorrow's surgery.


----------



## lenarenee (Feb 21, 2016)

Rowan said:


> I've only just seen this. I really hope the surgery goes well tomorrow. I hope you don't mind me sharing a personal experience? When I was in a life or death situation, my family were told I wouldn't make it. Everyone prayed for me (I'm not particularly religious) but I felt it, which I'll never be able to fully explain. It was one of the first things I said to my husband when I woke. It was a very special experience. I felt a wonderful warmth and no longer felt alone. Prayers make a huge difference. All my thoughts and prayers are with you and your brother.


 

And I'm so hoping Kamahido's brother can feel we're all supporting him!


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 21, 2016)

Prayers are continuing from here also. Will pray for successful surgery tomorrow and for an angel to be with him :angel:


----------



## Kamahido (Feb 21, 2016)

Surgery has been moved to tomorrow.


----------



## Deedles (Feb 21, 2016)

Just saw this...thanks for the updates. I'll be keeping your brother and the family in my thoughts.


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks Kamahido. Still praying.

IrishLass


----------



## Kamahido (Feb 22, 2016)

The surgery was a success. The doctors have finally been able to fix his femur and his shattered pelvis. Although they have had to sedate him more heavily to keep him under.


----------



## traderbren (Feb 22, 2016)

Oh great news!


----------



## lenarenee (Feb 22, 2016)

Oh wow, he has had a time of it hasn't he! Poor guy. Long road in front of him, now its time to pray for perseverance and continued strength!
Thanks for updating us.


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 22, 2016)

Thank goodness. Will pray his healing continues on with no hitches.


----------



## Steve85569 (Feb 22, 2016)

The first two phases of the prayers has been answered. 
Now for the long road of healing. It's not an easy time ahead.

Prayers will continue.
Steve


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 22, 2016)

What good news, Kamahido! I will be continuing in prayer for complete healing!


IrishLass


----------



## regansoap (Feb 23, 2016)

That's wonderful news


----------



## lsg (Feb 23, 2016)

Glad to hear that surgery was a success.


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 23, 2016)

Great news.  Hope he continues to get better.


----------



## Kamahido (Feb 23, 2016)

Tomorrow my brother will be taken off the respirator. It is a miracle he is recovering, and so fast.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 23, 2016)

What wonderful news. So very happy for you and your family. (And your brother.)


----------



## Rowan (Feb 23, 2016)

That's amazing news. I am so happy for you and your family.


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 23, 2016)

Awesome!  Continuing in prayer!


IrishLass


----------



## Kamahido (Feb 25, 2016)

He is still on the respirator sadly. Kind of a balancing act as he needs a lot of pain medication as so much is broken. However the more medication is given the less he is able to breathe on his own. Please pray the tube comes out tomorrow. It seems to be hurting him quite a bit and he cannot talk to tell us where else it hurts.


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 25, 2016)

Continuing in prayer....


IrishLass


----------



## dingi (Feb 29, 2016)

still praying


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 29, 2016)

Any updates, Kamahido? Still praying.


IrishLass


----------



## PrairieLights (Feb 29, 2016)

Just saw this. Sending prayers, retroactive and current! Update?! <3


----------



## Kamahido (Mar 1, 2016)

After much deliberation, the doctors decided to let my brother decide. They could remove the respirator, but in doing so they would be unable to medicate him as heavily for the pain. He shook his head vigorously in the yes position.


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 1, 2016)

Thank you for the update, Kamahido! I will continue praying.


IrishLass


----------



## Steve85569 (Mar 1, 2016)

Good to hear. Prayers will continue.

Your brother is a living miracle.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 2, 2016)

Thank you for letting us know.  Will continue to keep him in my prayers.


----------



## Susie (Mar 2, 2016)

So happy to hear that!  Still praying!


----------



## Kamahido (Mar 4, 2016)

This afternoon my brother was moved from the intensive care unit to Mary Free Bed next door. Please pray for his stamina to go through the extensive physical therapy needed for him to get back to normal.


----------



## soaring1 (Mar 4, 2016)

Still praying and thoughts are with you and your family


----------



## KristaY (Mar 4, 2016)

Thank you for keeping us updated Kamahido. Going from ICU to an area with intense PT sounds like a positive step! Still keeping him, you and the rest of the family in prayer. :angel:


----------



## jules92207 (Mar 4, 2016)

Wow, this is the first I've read this so sending prayers for continued improvement. Much love to you and your family.


----------



## lenarenee (Mar 5, 2016)

Thinking of you and your family. I don't envy the road ahead for any of you and I doubt I could do it; I'm not that strong. 

But your brother has made it through so much already just trying to survive. I hope and pray that knowing the pt is helping him heal will help keep his strength and determination up.


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 5, 2016)

That's wonderful news, Kamahido! He continues to be in my prayers for full recovery!


IrishLass


----------



## LittleCrazyWolf (Mar 8, 2016)

Kamahido, I am so happy that your brother pulled through and is on the road to recovery. I'm wishing him the best on his long and difficult journey. I'm hoping that it gets easier for him with every day that passes.


----------



## Kamahido (Mar 12, 2016)

My younger brother just sent me a message I wanted to pass on to all of you...

Went with mom to see how Ben was doing today. Just amazing how he  continues to improve. He's able to do most of the work to get in and out  of bed and he was able to roll himself the length of the hall without a  break. 
 We left before his last PT exercise of standing. Dad  will let us know how that went. He won't be able to walk until the  pelvis is healed enough to put weight on it, but being able to keep  strength in the right leg is crucial.  
 His appetite is on the rise as well. He was able to eat most of his breakfast and was legitimately hungry for lunch. 
 So many things to be thankful for.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 12, 2016)

What wonderful news. Continued prayers that he keeps progressing. Thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## Susie (Mar 12, 2016)

Oh!  That is awesome news!  Many prayers of praise and continued improvement going up!


----------



## lsg (Mar 12, 2016)

Great news.  I am so glad to hear that he is on the road to recovery.


----------



## jules92207 (Mar 12, 2016)

So awesome, I'm so happy for your family that you are over the worst of this!


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 12, 2016)

Oh, that is such wonderfully good news, Kamahido! I am _so very_ happy for him and for you and your family! I will continue praying for full recovery!


IrishLass


----------



## KristaY (Mar 13, 2016)

What outstanding news, Kamahido! Continuing prayers for continued blessings!


----------



## Margo (Mar 17, 2016)

Praying the rosary for your brother.  

Keep the faith

Blessings,
Margo


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 17, 2016)

Such wonderful news. It is amazing what prayers and good care can accomplish


----------



## eakling (Mar 17, 2016)

Thoughts and prayers for the recovery of your brother and for peace and comfort during this tough wait for you and your family.


----------



## Kamahido (Mar 20, 2016)

The doctors say they think my brother may be released from the hospital by the end of the month. While he will have to stay with my parents for a bit, this is great cause for celebration.


----------



## Susie (Mar 20, 2016)

OH, that is awesome news!!!  Absolutely wonderful!!!  Thank you so very much for the update!  I will continue to pray for a fast recovery!


----------



## dibbles (Mar 20, 2016)

Wonderful news! I'm very happy for your family.


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 20, 2016)

Yay!!!!! Celebrating with you! I will keep praying!


IrishLass


----------



## Rowan (Mar 20, 2016)

That's amazing news. You must be thrilled! thanks so much for letting us know


----------



## LittleCrazyWolf (Mar 20, 2016)

Congratulations! He has come so far, it is wonderful.


----------



## dingi (Mar 25, 2016)

Glad Kamahido!


----------



## Kamahido (Apr 23, 2016)

My brother is currently recovering at my parents house. He is often in therapy, but will be back to normal soon.


----------



## KristaY (Apr 23, 2016)

Oh that's excellent news! Thank you for the update.


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 23, 2016)

That's wonderfully good news! Still praying for complete recovery.


IrishLass


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 23, 2016)

That is wonderful. Prayers can certainly help


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 24, 2016)

Wow!!!! Good news!


----------



## Rowan (Apr 24, 2016)

Amazing news. Thanks so much for letting us know


----------



## sue1965 (Apr 24, 2016)

So sorry for all that you and your family are going through.  Sending prayers your way.


----------

